# Creative Sync Manager Stops Working



## jenniemath (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a Creative media player. For the past couple of months I have been unable to load the Creative Sync Manager on startup and consequently unable to run the Creative Media Source Organizer.

Following is the problem report I am getting:

"Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	CTSyncU.exe
Application Version:	6.4.6.0
Application Timestamp:	461ae527
Fault Module Name:	CTSyncU.exe
Fault Module Version:	6.4.6.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	461ae527
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0002f908
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	3081
Additional Information 1:	e37e
Additional Information 2:	6d1ead6d408de6872f07c4aa4d6e23c4
Additional Information 3:	f73d
Additional Information 4:	684731e9f96f581550f9798aee4cc8d6"

Operating system is Windows Vista.

Any help/assistance would be appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------

